# Lavender oil to kick start labour



## yumimummy

:shrug:

In pregnancy one of the things you're not allowed is aromatherapy lavender oil as it can start labour (so you wouldnt want to touch it pre-37 weeks!) however, now i'm 38+4 and I've bought some to see if it starts anything. has a'dont use in preg warning on the back but i asked midwife and she said it' puported to start contractions and labour so no harm in trying now i'm full term though she's skeptical it will work.

Tryin to be patient though and wil wait til 39th week before I try (and better pack that hospital bag first in case it works!) -only a few days away from trying all the old wives tales  

anyone tried this?

if nothing else it will smell nice! :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## tina3747

I used it in the bath with my first can't say it did much for me... The supository did though, went into labour next day. I was 8 days early! Think anythings worth a try as long as your over 38 weeks, sex will be my last resort ha!!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Wow my second pregnancy and I had no idea you couldn't use lavender oil! 
I was bought a relaxation kit for my birthday last year and hubby has used the oil a couple of times on my back when my backache has been awful.. I think I shall plan a night of back massages and seduction tonight :rofl: :thumbup:

xXx


----------



## yumimummy

lol! having sex is def a bit uncomfy now - poor hub. been making sure we do proper sex 3 or 4 times a week and bjs the rest of the time teehee. it's def not doing anything 'helpful'.


my baby is op/back to back so prob not pressing on the right bit to start labour anyways - boo

will try everything in one day on thursday and report back: Lav oil, nipp stimulation a curry and sex. maybe not in that orer though!


----------



## lousielou

I thought Lavender was one of the essential oils that's safe to use throughout pregnancy...?


----------



## yumimummy

maybe safe in bath but not so much concentrated (think i';m going to put whole vial in a small bowl of milk and water and hang over it with a towel over my head)  has to be 'aromatherapy' grade oil. the back of my oil packet says "if you are pregnant seek medical advice before use"...


----------



## XJessicaX

I bought this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Birth-ease...r_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=kitchen&qid=1300733285&sr=8-1

Don't know how effective it is, or how scientifically based the claims are..but it cant hurt! I will start using it at 37 weeks.


----------



## Kimboowee

I've been putting it in the bath - I used it last time too alongside clary sage, mainly to hide the CS smelly stench!


----------



## chelseaharvey

Im going to get some tomorrow i want to get this baby out sooner rather than later i know im going to go overdue...........

Where do you buy it from Holland & Barretts, Boots somewhere like that???

Sex is going to be my lst resort :lol:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Kimboowee said:


> I've been putting it in the bath - I used it last time too alongside clary sage, mainly to hide the CS smelly stench!

CS smells like tea bags.


----------



## XJessicaX

Always buy online, much cheaper. I get everything off Amazon!


----------



## yumimummy

doh posted twice


----------



## yumimummy

i got mine from sainsburys pharmacy bit £3.99 lol youll defo get it in boots or H&B 
doubt it'll do anything but smells yum and supposed to be relaxing. maybe i'll sniff it do nice things like paint my toes (yes I can still get them  ) and have a pampering few hours...


----------



## lousielou

Clary Sage oil is :sick:


----------



## vetti1979

XJessicaX said:


> I bought this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Birth-ease...r_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=kitchen&qid=1300733285&sr=8-1
> 
> Don't know how effective it is, or how scientifically based the claims are..but it cant hurt! I will start using it at 37 weeks.

Thanks for the link! - i have ordered mine, willing to give it a go as dont want this one going overdue like my 1st Lo - he was 12 days late!

Drinking RLT and taking EPO and if nothing by 39 weeks going to try some nookie - must admit dont fancy it though with being so uncomfy! lol!. 

:thumbup:


----------



## mrsrobin

are you all using it in your baths? I have not used it before and I was wondering if massage would have same results as well?


----------



## vetti1979

mrsrobin said:


> are you all using it in your baths? I have not used it before and I was wondering if massage would have same results as well?

I did a little reading and apparently mix it into an eggcup of milk (about 8 drops) and add to a bath or put the oil into an oil burner with a tealight underneath while in the bath or relaxed in a room, think you can use it to massage into skin too but not sure. 

Thats what im going to try anyway - worth a go as we only have 2 weeks to go! lol!. 

Good luck :)

x


----------

